# ANOTHER DAY CLEANING QS - ''TUCKED UP NOW''!!



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well another day on getting the QS a little better than the original owner had it (totally negleted   )

End result finished off with DoDo juice purple haze wax - stunning wet look. 8) 8)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *'TUCKED UP NOW - SEE PICS - GREAT COVER!!''' * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

View attachment 1


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

????


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> ????


Re-edited, just a bit of humour :lol: 
Just bought the TT a new cover


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

how must was the cover mate? tired of mine getting dusty :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

L9WTT said:


> how must was the cover mate? tired of mine getting dusty :lol:


Got the cover from e-bay, they had it listed in the totally wrong catagory & it was just by chance i came across it as it was ending, think i paid just under £20.00 with postage  

Here is a link to the same cover; http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Stor ... ductId=174 
From here though - £150.00 

A must have to keep dust off & seems very soft & a perfect fit for mk1 tt.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

cheers mate, will keep an eye on ebay then


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

SAVTT240 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > ????
> ...


wasn't with it when posted, hadn't been awake long, was expecting photos of a nice finish.


----------

